# Estimating Software



## snace (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been reading a lot about the vast selection of available software for estimating. We are needing something for our concrete and drywall/interior companies. It is a small operation, and I would be doing a lot of this myself. My goal is to lessen the time it takes for me to quote client plans. 

That being said, I came across this website and have been reading a lot of the posts. Now my concerns:


On Screen Takeoff and Quick Bid seem great. They are a little advanced for my needs, but eventually we will need that. The price is more than I wanted to spend ($7000 or so for both). If I bought Quick Bid, I doubt that I would utilize its full capabilities for the next couple of years. I know I don't need to buy Quick Bid and Takeoff together, but they seem like a good team.

I am trying to see if Planswift is an inexpensive and short term (2 years or so) solution. It seems really user friendly, and I am sure I can have it helping me make my takeoffs easier within minutes. 

On the other hand, On Screen Takeoff seems much more refined and able to complete a wider array of takeoffs.

If someone has first hand experience and/or recommendations for me, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

snace said:


> I have been reading a lot about the vast selection of available software for estimating. We are needing something for our concrete and drywall/interior companies. It is a small operation, and I would be doing a lot of this myself. My goal is to lessen the time it takes for me to quote client plans.
> 
> That being said, I came across this website and have been reading a lot of the posts. Now my concerns:
> 
> ...


 

We own and use both programs...how can I help you with your decision?


----------



## snace (Feb 16, 2008)

Aladdin Builders said:


> We own and use both programs...how can I help you with your decision?


First off, how is PlanSwift less capable than TakeOff? If I buy PlanSwift now, what am I missing out out.

Right now, I need the software to help with my quotes. I need to accurately figure out the linear footage of walls and footings so I can estimate quotes, job costs and material usage. I have templates already set up in excel where I will transfer the information to; I don't think that at this time I would need anything more advanced than just a takeoff software.

Which is more user friendly? I am confident in my computer skills but I don't have time for intensive training or trial and error.

Planswift is less than $1k. Takeoff is around $2500. They aren't huge amounts of capital to invest, but right now every bit helps.




Which would you recommend for me right now? I plan on buying a program like QuickBid within 3 - 5 years (or earlier if we can effectively manage our growth).


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

snace said:


> First off, how is PlanSwift less capable than TakeOff? If I buy PlanSwift now, what am I missing out out.
> 
> Right now, I need the software to help with my quotes. I need to accurately figure out the linear footage of walls and footings so I can estimate quotes, job costs and material usage. I have templates already set up in excel where I will transfer the information to; I don't think that at this time I would need anything more advanced than just a takeoff software.
> 
> ...


 
This all depends on what you can afford right now.... If I had both programs on the table and had to make the logical choice for our business and its Future, I would choose OnCenters OnScreen Takeoff program period.

Reason: You will grow and eventually require the additional program "QuickBid" for sure. This is not offered by Planswift and we dont know if it will ever be offered. The takeoff program from OnCenter is a bit more costly but it has more features and more advanced. Well worth the money!

The way planswift is set up for materials and parts is a bit time consuming, you have to create formulas and such for different items (pain in the a$%).
Oncenter has work sheets and formulas are already installed with no data entry.

If I had to purchase all over again....OnCenter wins!!


----------



## snace (Feb 16, 2008)

I am currently trying out PlanSwift's demo. I like the program, but it is not saving me any time as I am learning how not to screw everything up.

I will look in to OnCenter's software more in depth after I have used PlanSwift.


I will probably go towards OnCenter Takeoff in the end as I will look at updating in the next few years to QuickBid.


Thanks for the feedback Aladdin. I appreciate the time you have taken to respond.


----------



## Brickman311 (Jan 28, 2008)

our concrete masonry company is seriously concidering On Screen Take-off and Quick Bid combination. We have done countless web-demo's and like the looks and versatility of this program.

J.T. From Aladdin Builders: you seem to know quite a bit about this program and have been very helpful.

Can you or anyone else answer a couple more questions?

What was the learning curve like and how long did it take before you were 100% comfortable?

I plan on doing take-off's electronically. What do you have for monitors so you can effectively see most of the plan? Or do you use digitizer boards? 

As far as tech support, is it easy to get answers? Does it cost money other than the yearly fees? 

We had it narrowed down to Quest from Maxwell and On Center any advantages from quest over On Center?

Thanks so much for the help!


----------

